# Where can I get a Kindle case, locally?



## tenofhearts (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Kindred Kindle Kids,

I'm new to the wagon, just ordered my Kindle a few days ago after weighing the options. I'm leaving for an extended trip on my bicycle (4-9 months) and don't have enough room for all the books I want!

I also was able to find PDF's from Lonely Planet for the cities we'll be in. SCORE!

My problem is this:

I leave my home this Friday, not to return for many months. The Kindle will be here tomorrow (Thursday), but my memory foam case won't arrive in time. Although I paid the expedited shipping, the seller was late to mail it.

My Kindle 2 will arrive brand-new, but naked and ready to be damaged.

For the record, I fell in the lake with my iPhone 3 days ago. I need protection! Waterproof isn't necessary, but being a great protector is.

AND I need to pick it up locally. I'll be in Ann Arbor, MI, and then Chicago, IL before I depart for Madrid.

Any ideas?!?!

Thanks!

-- Virgin Kindle Guy

This is what I had ordered:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You won't find anything specific to the Kindle, but it will fit fine in most netbook cases... Try Target, Best Buy, any store that sells electronics. Get something well padded and sturdy if you are going to be shoving it in a bag with lots of other stuff.... Pressure on the screen can cause it to crack.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Have a great trip!  

And I second the looking for a laptop bag idea.  Or some kind of all zip around messenger bag might work.  And remember, don't put anything on top of it!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone mentioned pot holders or something in another thread that actually worked really well as a slip case being sold at Bed, Bath and Beyond.  I have no idea what they are called, but they were under $10.  They were apparently the perfect size and shape and had pockets for your hands that the Kindle slides right into.


----------



## tenofhearts (Sep 9, 2009)

Potholders? Interesting idea!

I'll have to take a look.

If anyone has other ideas, please share!


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I use gun cases for my sorted beading projects. The foam inside (on both sides of the case) holds the projects so secure that the beads do not get mixed up (they stay in their open separate compartments in a ceramic tray). So, my recommendation is to check out your local gun store. They will have a variety of pistol case sizes. Strange sounding solution, but I bet it might work in a pinch until you can get someone to forward the case you ordered. Careful though, you might get some weird questions at the airport! 

Here's an example:

http://www.casesandmore.com/Flambeau-6445SCS-6450SCS-1711S-FLB1025.html


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

TenofHearts: You mentioned pdf files and a kindle 2; since you also said you are new to kindle, I just want to be sure you know that *pdf files need to be converted *  (via Amazon email or Calibre program) *and transferred to your kindle before they can be read on your kindle*. I don't want you to be out of the country without readable books on your kindle. Write again if you didn't know this and one of us will tell you how to do this.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

How about using a gallon-sized Ziploc bag?

Many people in the Board use them when their Kindles have to be in less-than-idea conditions.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! have a great trip and be sure to tell us all about how the kindle did on your travels. People were talking about some padded cases sold at Target for the small netbooks they sell in the store a while back that might have fit the Kindle. Here is just one such thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10931.0


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> How about using a gallon-sized Ziploc bag?


If the original poster is packing the Kindle for travel, this will not give the screen nearly enough protection from knocks or the pressure of other items.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> TenofHearts: You mentioned pdf files and a kindle 2; since you also said you are new to kindle, I just want to be sure you know that *pdf files need to be converted *  (via Amazon email or Calibre program) *and transferred to your kindle before they can be read on your kindle*. I don't want you to be out of the country without readable books on your kindle. Write again if you didn't know this and one of us will tell you how to do this.


Good catch! Here's a link to Amazon's instructions for converting and transferring files.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200321920


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Esther said:


> Wow! have a great trip and be sure to tell us all about how the kindle did on your travels. People were talking about some padded cases sold at Target for the small netbooks they sell in the store a while back that might have fit the Kindle. Here is just one such thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=10931.0


You might also try the padded cases they sell for portable DVD players. They are probably the right size.


----------



## tenofhearts (Sep 9, 2009)

Great tips, everyone! Thank you!

I don't know what to think about the gun case. I'll give it a look and see how it works. 

Regarding moving PDF's to the K2, I can do it by sending an email to "name"@free.kindle.com with the files attached, correct? And this is a free service?

I doubt I'll have the luxury of using the wireless capabilities in Spain, Italy and France, but maybe I will!

It's going to be GREAT to have my maps with me, my work books, and my pleasure books!

Now I just need that case...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, Ten, that email method is one of the ways....glad you knew this!  

You will NOT be able to access Whispernet service at all outside the US. 
IF you have a US credit card on your Amazon account (and/or an Amazon gift card) you can still purchase kindle books online from Amazon with computer access and then go to Manage Your Kindle (in your amazon account) and download the books to the pc and then transfer them to the kindle via the usb cable that came with your kindle. 

Did you check Amazon for the non-domain free books? There are about 50 of them.....not all romance; lots of scifi/fantasy, and some other genres--go to kindle books dept. on Amazon and put  -domain  (you do need the minus sign) in the search and you should see them. Of course, there are lots of free public domain books, too.

As others said, if you don't have a lot of time, go to Target, Best Buy, or a similar store and pick up a netbook/DVD sleeve for the kindle....neoprene Belkin cases are popular and often on sale. If you have more time, go to Barnes & Noble and/or Borders and look at their book and bible covers; I've heard some people have had good luck finding one of those they can use for the kindle. You do need to protect the kindle; unfortunately, it's very fragile. Aside from that, we still LOVE our kindles and don't want to be without them.

Enjoy your trip and happy kindling!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

tenofhearts said:


> Regarding moving PDF's to the K2, I can do it by sending an email to "name"@free.kindle.com with the files attached, correct? And this is a free service?


If I'm not mistaken the difference with the @free.kindle.com address is that they e-mail the file back to you and then you add it to the Kindle with the USB cable. If you take out the free part of the address they will send it wirelessly to the Kindle directly for 10 cents per document.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a nice Belkin bag for netbook at Target. It works really well for my Kindle and also has room for my iTouch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tenofhearts said:


> Hey Kindred Kindle Kids,
> 
> I'm new to the wagon, just ordered my Kindle a few days ago after weighing the options. I'm leaving for an extended trip on my bicycle (4-9 months) and don't have enough room for all the books I want!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Kindle and it sounds like a great trip!

There are also language books available for the Kindle.  And, given that you fall in lakes, a zip lock bag in ADDITION to the case might not be a bad idea.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Enjoy your Kindle and your trip! Safe travels.

I have a question for all of you.  In the picture of tenofheart's case, you see the Kindle charger in the mesh-like pocket?  Is it safe to carry something like that where it might mash, scratch the Kindle's screen? I ask because I have a case with a similar pocket, and I've been hesitant to put in a pen, pencil, charger, etc.  I guess if you position anything sharp away from the screen it's okay, and it is such a convenience to have the Kindle and the charger right there together.  Especially when traveling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point.

No way I would carry a charger against the screen as pictured:










I have a separate soft case for my iGo set of chargers. I tuck the Kindle in my bag and the chargers in separately when I'm traveling, and leave the Kindle charger at home. I do use it at home, though.

Betsy


----------



## tenofhearts (Sep 9, 2009)

@ellesu,

I wouldn't even dream about putting my charger in my case. My bicycle's panniers are JAM PACKED with stuff. No need to put any extra force on the K2.

I will just need to find a creative way to store it in my bags. Some place without pressure.

I don't know if it's been discussed here, but check out this DIY case: http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/09/03/make-a-custom-kindle-cover-case/

@Betsy the Quilter,

Yes, I DO fall in lakes! I hope the oceans won't invite me and my K2 for a swim. The plastic bag is an excellent idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, stay out of oceans.... 

By the way, the iGo charger and tips (you can get tips for most cell phones, GPS, etc) are available at Radio Shack.

Here's a pic at Amazon










I use a small Case Logic camera bag that I bought at Staples to carry the iGo and tips...

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

tenofhearts, one of my cases has an inside pocket that I don't use it.  It could be so convenient.  Maybe if they put the pockets on the outside of the cases?  Then we'd have eveything we needed in one case.  I dunno....

You're keeping a dairy/travel log so you can update us when you get time and internet access?


----------



## tenofhearts (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes! You can follow along: http://www.rawandfit.com/biketour

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoy your trip and practice safety first


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a great trip, and thanks for the kind words about KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

ellesu said:


> You're keeping a dairy/travel log...


You on a tour of the nation's dairy farms or what


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Oops-y! Guess there's a reason for those glasses I rarely wear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> If I'm not mistaken the difference with the @free.kindle.com address is that they e-mail the file back to you and then you add it to the Kindle with the USB cable. If you take out the free part of the address they will send it wirelessly to the Kindle directly for 10 cents per document.


That's incorrect. Amazon changed their policy, it is now .20 per MB I believe.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That's incorrect. Amazon changed their policy, it is now .20 per MB I believe.


That's incorrect.

I believe it was 10 cents when I posted it almost a month ago, but it is now 15 cents per megabyte according to *this page*.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The OP, tenpofhearts, is now off on his trip, more details here:
http://www.rawandfit.com/biketour/

Very interesting! No Kindle mentions in the blog, yet.

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The OP, tenpofhearts, is now off on his trip, more details here:
> http://www.rawandfit.com/biketour/
> 
> Very interesting! No Kindle mentions in the blog, yet.
> ...


Thanks for the link


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MarthaT said:


> Thanks for the link


No problem, it was kind of buried in one of the earlier posts! Looking forward to following his and Kristen's story.

Betsy


----------

